# Acupuncture & spiritual healing.



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Been to this gem shop... only to find out it's a place where they do healing. I was talking to this nice chap called Lee about he's stones etc for about 45 mins... and through that I told him about my dr/dp. So any how he asks me if I want to meet his wife who does healing etc... and i've become really interested. It's funny because there was this huge Amethyst rock in the window which i've always looked at while on the bus, well I saw it again the other day while going to college, so I've bene to the job centre today (gonna get a job! wOOt!) and just went into the shop... and from that it looks like i'm going to be getting the type of healing which could really benefit me =).

Oh here are the stones I got: they are Rutile...



















Me likes =) Cool scanner I got isn't it? Epson 3490... cost about ?20 which inclued other scanners which didn't work (My dad goes to an auction)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutile


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

I found some info on it.

"RUTILATED CRYSTAL"
Rutile crystallizes in the form of prismatic crystals, or in this case, as needle-like crystals. It has been known to represent both the lovely hair of Venus and the "sweet" tipped arrows of love. It has been likened to the appearance of wheat straw and angel hair. The ethereal aspects of rutile bring strength with love, ease in transition, growth in all avenues of ones development, and calm, reason and order. Rutile is used for healing and balancing the aura via repelling negative energy. It affects the physical, etheric and astral bodies. It assists one in getting to the root of a problem and hence, provides for access to the reason for a dis-ease , so that one can remedy the situation. It is a stone for stabilizing relationships, marriages, mental processes, and emotional and physical imbalances.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the real deal: hence the "lovely hair of venus" etc.
Tis kewl!


----------

